# Gattuso show in conferenza stampa con l'Ofi Creta. Video.



## admin (21 Settembre 2014)

Una conferenza stampa che, probabilmente, resterà nella storia. Come quelle di Trapattoni e Malesani. Gennaro Gattuso, tecnico dell'Ofi Creta, ha dato vita ad un vero e proprio show davanti ai giornalisti. 

Lo "Shit Malakia" (Son tutte ****..) diventerà sicuramente presto un tormentone.


Qui in basso, al secondo post, il video della conferenza di Gennaro Gattuso


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2014)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Settembre 2014)

Malesani?


----------



## Freddy Manson (21 Settembre 2014)

"Ma my job"

Rino


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Settembre 2014)

ma che inglese ha ?  meno male che è stato in scozia a inizio carriera


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Settembre 2014)

che figure demme.. mamma mia


----------



## MissRossonera (22 Settembre 2014)

Ma è fantastico! 
E le fesserie in inglese le dice pure tutte al presente,gli altri tempi verbali sono sconosciuti...xD


----------



## Miro (22 Settembre 2014)

Idolo


----------



## Denni90 (22 Settembre 2014)

mai visto il traduttore del traduttore ... poi gattuso dimostra di essere di un ignoranza in inglese paurosa ...


----------



## Albijol (22 Settembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma che inglese ha ?  meno male che è stato in scozia a inizio carriera



E pure sua moglie è scozzese, sconcertante. 
EDIT: rettifico, era italiana ma viveva e lavorava in Scozia.


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Settembre 2014)

Numero 1.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Numero 1.



Partendo dal fondo


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Settembre 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Partendo dal fondo



Io adoro il mio Rino


----------



## mr.wolf (22 Settembre 2014)

genio assoluto,grande ringhio


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Settembre 2014)

Sa a mala pena anche l'italiano eh 



Denni90 ha scritto:


> mai visto *il traduttore del traduttore* ... poi gattuso dimostra di essere di un ignoranza in inglese paurosa ...



non ci sono interpreti di italiano/greco nel mondo ?!


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Settembre 2014)

Poi come ci si può aspettare che un calabrese di provincia, probabilmente nato tra i pescherecci sappia l'inglese.


----------



## Denni90 (23 Settembre 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Sa a mala pena anche l'italiano eh
> 
> 
> 
> non ci sono interpreti di italiano/greco nel mondo ?!



credo di si ma evidentemente nn per gattuso ahaha


----------



## Denni90 (23 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Poi come ci si può aspettare che un calabrese di provincia, probabilmente nato tra i pescherecci sappia l'inglese.



ha giocato a glasgow ... almeno sapere che il soggetto è I e non me...


----------



## Penny.wise (23 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Io adoro il mio Rino



se non fosse così non sarebbe lui


----------



## Serginho (24 Settembre 2014)

I no permett naffing!
I have diplom for managgerr


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Settembre 2014)

Grande rino


----------



## Penny.wise (25 Settembre 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> I no permett naffing!
> I have diplom for managgerr



Malakìa malakìa! Malakìa!


----------

